# Orange Dwarf Crayfish (CPO). Pics of life cycle.



## bmf (Apr 7, 2012)

Just some pics of my CPO crayfish.


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

Pretty cool, congrats on the new crays


----------



## coder14 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hey I just noticed my female CPO with eggs, do you guys seperate them from the adult population?


----------



## bmf (Apr 7, 2012)

Once they leave the mother you will want to separate them from anything that would eat them including the adult crays. I took the adults and fish out since they were easier to find. Left my snails. At 1 month they seem to get along fine back together as long as there are plenty of plants to hide in.


----------



## action20 (Jul 17, 2013)

Is there anything else in the tank with them?


----------

